# Dankung Lucky Rings X-small ... growing up



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

This is the Lucky Rings X-small :










This is a nice shooter but made for baby hands, well I love the narrow forks but the handle is useless.

therefore I did this :










The metal handle ends where the top of the new pinky hole is (the wood is Zirocote).

Now I am in business - It came out as a small shooter but with new serious character.










Comparison :

Left is the Lucky rings small ergo and right the x small.



















What do you think ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats a cool pimpin slingshot solution ;-)

cheers


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I think I want one now????
In fact before I bought my old lucky ring I asked dankung if the could make a custom one with wood grip but they said they don't do that kind of thing...lame


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Aries666 said:


> I think I want one now In fact before I bought my old lucky ring I asked dankung if the could make a custom one with wood grip but they said they don't do that kind of thing...lame


It is actually quite easy to make the handle if you have some nice wood scales and a simple V (or U) carving tool and carving knife, some sandpaper ...

With the longer handle if you like narrow forks (as I do) it is actually a very good shooter now.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Now you've got a hold on things! Nice choice of wood to contrast with the polished metal.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Cool...makes me want one now


----------

